# Britische Regierung: Internet Explorer 6 ist sicher genug



## Newsfeed (6 August 2010)

Nach Meinung der Regierung gebe es keine Beweise dafür, dass der Wechsel von einem vollständig gepatchten Internet Explorer 6 auf einen anderen Browser die Sicherheit erhöhe. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

